# Mogli: Erster deutscher Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Mogli: Erster deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Mogli: Erster deutscher Trailer*


----------



## Homerclon (2. Juni 2018)

> Nach eigener Aussage soll es in seinem Film weitaus blutiger und ernster  zugehen als man es sonst so aus dem Hause *Disney* gewohnt ist.


Der Film wird aber von Warner Bros. vertrieben ...


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2018)

Der Trailer sieht gut aus. Vom ersten Eindruck besser als die  Dschungelbuch Verfilmung aus 2016.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2018)

Der Trailer gefällt mir soweit ganz gut.


----------

